# shed traps?



## edub20 (Jun 27, 2010)

The ******* way to do it is wrap chicken wire around a tree and put a mineral lick or something similar as close as you can to the wire. You would need to actually leave the wire loose around the tree and stake it in the ground with rebar or something. 

this is how I've seen em made in the past anyway...


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)

just be aware that "wire" type shed traps can be a bad idea. If a buck gets his rack tangled in it before he is ready to shed them, well you get the idea. Do a google search for shed traps, there are some other interesting types that are less likely to harm the deer.


----------



## passinthru82 (May 8, 2010)

If you get one of the cattle panels that are made from the 1/4 inch rod you can cut it in half and then tie the two halfs to a tree at a 90 degree angle, then just throw some corn in the middle of the angle. It will knock the antlers off well but not as big of a risk of tangling a buck up.


----------



## saskredneck (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks


----------



## turkeycallmaker (Jun 10, 2010)

I saw one that a guy built in Oklahoma. He used 2"x12" treated boards and built an 8' square frame that laid on the ground. On top he used heavy re-wire (concrete reinforcement wire) attached to the top edge of the frame. He then poured corn into the frame to cover the bottom within a couple of feet from the frame. The deer would feed on the corn and hook their antlers into the wire. 
I don't know what the implications would be about getting the antlers hung up before they are ready to come off.


----------



## BigBuckStinger (Dec 9, 2007)

*Brush pile*

Make sure You check local regs some states like MN its illegal to use shed traps but you can dump corn or other things next to or just inside a brush pile or blowdown


----------



## instinctboy (Dec 31, 2007)

Best luck I've seen is a limiting idea but if you have the ability use a fencerow that is a popular travel route and where there is a corner putting feed in it, seems to get more deer into it than wrapping fence around a tree.


----------



## broomebuck (Feb 6, 2010)

try some steel garden stakes in a triangle with two sets of bungee cords one at 14" up and another set at 28" up


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

fill a 5 gallon bucket with corn and the deer will knock their horns off by banging them on the bucket while they try to get to the corn...


----------



## stuckbuck (Dec 31, 2006)

I have always thought about building a short fence around a corn pile so the deer will jump over and have the possibility of jarring them off.


----------



## The_Bonecrusher (May 7, 2009)

when my son was young he feed the grain for the cows in the hay feeders the next morning i went to check the cows and found antlers in the hay feeders , i guess when the bucks tried to get there heads in the feeder to get the corn they hit there antlers on the bars


----------



## Drawin Deadly (Jan 15, 2009)

if you do a search on here there are several. Here is one I just saw.


----------



## Drawin Deadly (Jan 15, 2009)

I have seen them made with bungee cords so the deer can get away. Also look on you tube. I saw some video of them dropping in a trap. Pretty funny. The deer look like the get freaked out when the come off.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Here is the link to a video of a shed trap in action catching sheds. :wink:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1141636&highlight=tooth


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

A couple of years ago I took a empty round up plastic barrel and washed it our real good. I then cut a hole at the top near the edge of the barrel and another hole on the side of the barrel in line with the hold on top. I then ran a cable through the holes. Next I took and drilled holes big engough for corn to fall out down the sides of the barrel. I go out near bedding areas in Feb. and fill the barrel with corn and lock the cable to a tree. Bucks will come up and eat the corn and nock or push on the barrel with there antlers and they sometimes fall right off. I have collected 4 nice sets of antlers with a three week time period. It is also fun to put a camera on the barrel, if you don't get the antlers you still get to see what is around. Good Hunting.


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

The one that I have in the back is a deep "V" shaped food trough made out of plywood and 2X4's...when the bucks stick their heads in to get at the food in the bottom, the sides of the trough put pressure on the antlers...if they are ready to come off, they do....if not, you don't have to worry about a buck getting tangled up in wire and fencing.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Here is a link to a video of one in action.....
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1141636&highlight=tooth


----------



## hutch80 (Sep 17, 2010)

Put corn or any deer attractant up underneath downed trees so the deer work them loose against the tree. I have yet to try this, but i know people who collect sheds and are very succesful doin this. Plus you wont harm the buck.


----------



## huntinhoosier (Jun 10, 2008)

fill up a 5 gallon bucket 3/4 way with corn, then fill it the rest of the way with water, set it outside so it will freeze solid. the next day put it into your car/truck with you on the way to the woods with the heat on so it thaws just enough to slide the cornpop out and leave it were you know the deer are, the bucks will bust at it with their horns to get at the corn more and wala...no tangled up deer, no building...nothing....read this on here some where...seems simple and easy


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Do yourself and everyone else a favor. Do NOT use chain, wire, rebar, etc for your trap. Think about it. If the deer gets himself trapped into the trap and dies it is going to be terrible press for all hunters! And this could very well get lots of land posted as no hunting! You could be shooting yourself and everyone else in the foot.

Just use bungie cord (which will not harm or entangle them) or natural objects like logs and brush to ensnare them. Don't cause bad press for us all. The anti-hunting groups would love to publish pics of a deer dead while entrapped to ruin our hunting. *


----------



## apex hunter (Feb 18, 2007)

We have made two types witch are pretty much impossible two get stuck in unless they are extremly fat or ******ed and get caught up jumping but nether has happen to us or anyone we know . one uses plywood and four by fours and the other fence posts and barbless barbwire. the wood one we dug four holes and put the posts in then took the ply wood and cut two stirps one for the bottom and one for the top (x4) so they have to step over or short hop over and another on top that is a little low so there antlers usually bump it then we throw 50 pounds of corn in witch last the whole shedding period usually unless the cattle come along and brake it up. we use these ones mostly for coues and mulies then in the fall we put the cron or salt blocks out side of it and use it as a blind. the second is you square off a spot with barbwire throw in your feed and the jumping does good for knocking off the horn when they are ready. then when hunting season comes around we set up a blind on it and the the jumping usually gives you a shot oprotunity when they stop before they jump this one is mostly for elk and mulies. last year we collected just shy of 500 pounds of horn (mostly elk) from 22 of such spots and killed 2 coues deer 3 mulies and 1 elk off them. just a side note its all on private land witch we have exclusive rights two.


----------



## biggameslayer (Jun 17, 2008)

or just do like somebody that can actually find them without the traps and go out and find them


----------



## antler fool (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's one that I made, but I had to remove it because they are illegal here in Pa. Only had it up a day or two so I didn't get any but if they are ready to come off I'm sure it would work. But please be careful with what you use, like the other posters said the last thing we need is a deer trapped!!! Also check your game laws and make sure they are legal where you live. The best way to get sheds is get out and start looking in the bedding and feeding areas that the deer are using. That's what I'll be doing this weekend and as a bonus it's probably the best scouting you can do in the off season. The deer are willing to tell you a lot all you have to do is get out there and look. Good luck.


----------

